
A Programming Language for Games (2014) - identity0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH9VCN6UkyQ
======
robaay
You can watch[1] one of the lead programmers from CD Projekt Red joyfully give
an overview of where Jai is at now.

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1vbvikDiI8&list=PLhEuCycbde...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1vbvikDiI8&list=PLhEuCycbde-
vyFoSBJbdKjw-AVTdQRE5g)

